# Adult Sasuke vs Minato



## ki0 (Oct 13, 2016)

location: Konoha forest
Distance: 15 meters
Knowledge: Full knowledge
Stipulations: Sasuke has two arms, Minato is alive
Restrictions: Kyuubi, Chibaku tensei, Perfect Susanoo


----------



## Bonly (Oct 13, 2016)

The only people that could/has a shot at beating Adult Sasuke is Kaguya,Juubi Jin Madara, and Adult Naruto. Minato isn't one of the three so he's screwed, Sasuke punches the air with Chidori and Minato finds a hole in his chest looking at Sasuke


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 13, 2016)

Sasuke trashes…


----------



## Rocky (Oct 13, 2016)

You forgot that Sasuke's kind of  a DBZ character now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

Just wondering, how do you guys think Sasuke would win? With what jutsu? How would the battle play out? How Sasuke counter FTG and Minato's speed?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 14, 2016)

Sauce bisects him.

Next.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 14, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Sauce bisects him.
> 
> Next.



How does he bisect him, by blitz'ing? with footspeed or S/T jutsu?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 14, 2016)

S/T jutsu to be safe.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sasuke blitzes him, plays ping pong with Minato and his clones and shits Enton all over his grave as a sign of superiority and disgust at Minato's pitiful and fodder-ass mind-set in actually believing that he had a chance against our Lord and Savior, Godsuke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## theRonin (Oct 14, 2016)

Putting a Rikudo powered guy against a non-Rikudo powered guy in a fight is......
Even with those restrictions Sasuke pretty much ridicules Minato.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 14, 2016)

Minato is a nicer husbando who most likely kisses his waifu so he wins. 

Btw Why give Sasuke his arm back for this match? 

If anything better restrict the use of dojutsu for him completely.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 14, 2016)

Sasuke stomps here. As mentioned a Rikudou char vs a simple kage. Minate is pretty much fucked even if you restrict doujutsu.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 14, 2016)

Ameno GG


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 14, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Just wondering, how do you guys think Sasuke would win? With what jutsu? How would the battle play out? How Sasuke counter FTG and Minato's speed?



With Ameno or his own speed, Sasuke is insanely fast.


Sasuke is above Minato in literally every aspect.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 14, 2016)

Why are there so many stomp threads lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 14, 2016)

Sapherosth said:


> Why are there so many stomp threads lately



We need a Sound 4 Vs Hagoromo next.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 14, 2016)

Minato loses, sasuke was able to prevent RSM naruto from blitzing him so he can keep up with minatos speed, ameno is a viable counter to FTG blitz. Its more likely sasuke blitzes minato than minato blitzes sasuke, considering sasuke can just port whenever he wants, so he amenos a chidori into minatos gut, gg.


----------



## TobiramaSS (Oct 14, 2016)

Dumb thread. Sasuke obviously stomps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 14, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> Dumb thread. Sasuke obviously stomps.



It's just another thread that clearly shows the battle dome went from itachi wank to Minato wank, it's disgusting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Oct 14, 2016)

Minato gets trashed extremely low difficulty.


Troyse22 said:


> It's just another thread that clearly shows the battle dome went from itachi wank to Minato wank, it's disgusting.


well not really. not a single person believes Minato has a chance against Sauce. Also the Itachi Fanboyism is never going to die.
It's invincible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muah (Oct 14, 2016)

He doesn't need to. Base sasuke is like equal to or greater than Madara. Even if Minato would have landed a hit i'm not sure it would even do damage. THough minato has stupid hax reactions quick enough to react to the raikage which shouldn't be possible as he has his reactions enhanced by bijuu level chakara Sasuke reactions are still far superior. His EMS power allows him to teleport instantaneously. though the fight would probably start and end with a genjutsu.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2016)

i was a about to run in here frothing at the mouth at the ridiculous nature of this thread when suddenly i found nothing but reasonable posts...

what the hell am i supposed to do with all this rage now?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Oct 14, 2016)

HandfullofNaruto said:


> Also the Itachi Fanboyism is never going to die.
> It's invincible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 15, 2016)

Minato gets vaporized by a Chidori thrust in his general direction or Genjutsu GG. Sasuke just has to glace at Minato to win 

Yondaime Hokage deserves better than this


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Oct 15, 2016)

Sasuke is simply outpowered Minato nearly on every aspects. So this is a easy win for Sasuke.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 15, 2016)

Sasuke stomps with raw power or shitblitzes and rapes with finesse. Either way this version of Sasuke is so far above Minato that this isn't even funny.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 15, 2016)

Sasuke stomps with raw power or shitblitzes and rapes with finesse. Either way this version of Sasuke is so far above Minato that this isn't even funny.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 15, 2016)

Minato wankers never stop to amaze me  Truth to be told he is not even on base guys level 

He had trouble fighting 15 years old Obito when Guy took on Hashirama DNA Rinnegan/Sharingan 30 y/o Obito for a while.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 15, 2016)

Minato gets destroyed


----------



## euss6678 (Oct 15, 2016)

This thread though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 15, 2016)

I thought spite threads were banned?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 15, 2016)

Minato's hair is fabulous.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 15, 2016)

I wonder where kai or saru at...


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 15, 2016)

Because the mods are busy looking for more of my threads to lock...


----------



## The All Unknowing (Oct 16, 2016)

as great as Minato is, I don't see him being able to take adult Sasuke


----------



## NewMenace (Oct 16, 2016)

Minato loses badly.


----------

